# 2003 26Rs Furnace Run Time While On Battery



## Tbarney (Jul 12, 2018)

I thinking of doing some winter camping with my 2003 Outback 26rs. If I have a fully charged battery, how many hours can I expect the battery to last powering the furnace? I could run a generator during the day to recharge the battery. I realized that the colder it is, the furnace will run more, just looking for some estimates. 
I am not opposed to hooking batteries (in parallel I assume) to get extended run time.

Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You need to let us know the type of battery you have and the amp hours the battery provides. Note....All batteries, except Lithium can only discharge (at most) 50% of their charge. Go below 50% draw and you will seriously damage the battery(s).

You should be able to access the furnace panel on the outside of your RV. Look at the amp draw and do some quick math, using your battery amp hours.


----------



## Tbarney (Jul 12, 2018)

I have a marine battery and it says it is good for 173 minutes at 23 amp.

There is nothing but exhaust on the outside of the camper, and I can't access the furnace from the inside at the moment. I'm guessing if the furnace says it runs at 10amps (for example) then I can find a chart somewhere to say now long the battery will last. I was hoping someone might know approximately what the furnace draw would be, but I'll get the camper opened and find it.

thanks much!


----------



## Tbarney (Jul 12, 2018)

I ended up buying 2 deep cell 12v batteries and wired them in parallel. It ran for days without any issues, only using the furnace during the evening. I'm thinking I could have gone over a week.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is the best solution. Using the battery(s) you have today, purchase a battery monitoring kit and then you can run your heater for 30 mins...1 hour...5 hours...whatever. Then with the battery monitor kit, you can see the actual amps being drawn from your battery. Then you will know exactly how much battery power you need. Remember, any battery other than Lithium should only be drawn down to 50% of stated Amp Hours...which is normal right at 12v.

I have this battery monitor and I have been amazed at how well it works and the amount of data I can get from it. If you ever think about adding solar, you will also have the knowledge you need, in order to size a proper solar configuration.

Victron Battery Monitor

https://amzn.to/2UcMnPq


----------

